# NGD, 30 year old Gibson Epiphone Spotlight Nouveau



## Tone Chaser (Mar 2, 2014)

Dammit. I didn’t need to see this today.

It feels so good in my hands. I didn’t even plug it in until I cleaned it up. I think it has the wrong pick ups, but maybe not. It has a different bridge than what I see on others in pictures online. It all seems legit. If it had the offshore Steinberger bridge, there would definitely be evidence. It looks original, and the trem is not set up. I am missing the correct Trem bar. It has an ebony or ebonite finger board, and the mahogany neck is through the body. There is a nice thick maple cap. I know that I paid too much, but I have never seen this before.


----------



## Tone Chaser (Mar 2, 2014)

When you pull the tone pot, both pick ups go split or single coil.

Both pick ups together, sound out of phase.

The electronics look original and offshore small.

This guitar has the CMT option, which stands for curly maple top.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

That's a very nice piece.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Congrats, very cool guitar.


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2018)

I never seen one before either.
Nice score!


----------



## Intrepid (Oct 9, 2008)

Great find. Congratulations.


----------



## Morkolo (Dec 9, 2010)

I can't say I've ever seen one of those before, congratulations.


----------



## mister.zed (Jun 8, 2011)

Does that pre-date PRS guitars?


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

mister.zed said:


> Does that pre-date PRS guitars?


I was waiting for this!

Congrats to the OP!!...So incredibly unique and very beautiful.


----------



## Bubb (Jan 16, 2008)

mister.zed said:


> Does that pre-date PRS guitars?


Nope,in fact Gibson had to stop making them,PRS sued and they dropped the suit after production was halted IIRC.

Rare bird indeed,not a lot produced .



greco said:


> I was waiting for this!
> 
> Congrats to the OP!!...So incredibly unique and very beautiful.


Very cool


----------



## Tone Chaser (Mar 2, 2014)

mister.zed said:


> Does that pre-date PRS guitars?


Actually, from my reading, it sounds like another lawsuit situation, but I have not come across any talk of a settlement. But, that might explain the short run, and no records of actual numbers produced. Development of Gibson Nouveau prototypes may have begun in 1985 or so. However, production of Gibson with the Epiphone name, began in late 1987, or early 1988, with production ending in early 1989. There were numerous problems with the soft metal used in the Steinberger bridges. Mine must be the updated bridge. A Squier trem arm screws into the bridge block. The Squier arm is too tall and in the way when I try to play with it installed. The bridge block is larger and tapers to thinner where the springs lock in. I only have two springs on mine. Might be missing one? It will need study and adjustment. I also need the correct arm.

PRS was a young company. There was talk of Gibson prototypes produced, and then a switch to Epiphone branding. I read a quote from a Gibson official about the parts being made in Japan, but more realistically from Korea, then assembled in Nashville.

I think that it was more likely made in Korea, then set up and inspected in Nashville. Lack of serial numbers on mine is common, due to the sticker method of serial numbers. Also country of origin was likely on a sticker. It probably had an assembled or inspected in the USA sticker on it at one time. Previous owners either removed them or they easily fell off.

Overall condition is really good for 30 years, fret wear is minimal. The sound that comes from the guitar is refreshingly different, and unique. I need to spend time playing with pick up adjustments. They were extremely close to the strings and the pickups were very strong, likely producing false, ghosting tone on some individual strings. I have dropped the pickups below the rings and found improvements. I may have non original pick ups. EMG Selects were the chosen pick ups. Mine look like Dimarzio or a dirty finger style pickup.

I may have an original case. It looks like a black vintage Fender case on the outside, but has a tight fitting, molded friction fit, with a padded ramp that supports the neck and headstock correctly.

Very interesting in many ways, lots to learn, verify, and maybe mod a little.


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

That is nice and original. Congrats


----------



## biggus-dickus (Feb 17, 2017)

I'm jealous, nice score.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

I've never heard of or seen that before, good work.


----------



## Rollin Hand (Jul 12, 2012)

Is it just me, or does that look like one of those very junky pot metal blocks on the trem? There could be some good avenues to make that gorgeous beast sound even better.


----------



## 5732 (Jul 30, 2009)

Very cool and rare bird.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

That is a very beautiful PRepiphone.


----------



## Tone Chaser (Mar 2, 2014)

Rollin Hand said:


> Is it just me, or does that look like one of those very junky pot metal blocks on the trem? There could be some good avenues to make that gorgeous beast sound even better.


Yes to what you are thinking. I believe that with the Steinberger bridges failing on multiple levels, they salvaged the rest of the existing bodies like this. Routing a hole for the inexpensive, offshore, two post bridge.


----------



## Tone Chaser (Mar 2, 2014)

There is a crack in the wood that will need deep glueing. Likely from the stress of a poor trem, and poor set up.









That block is wide where it bolts to the bridge plate and tapers to thin where the springs hook in. I took the picture directly over the block. There is some sort of material stuck on the block to dampen where it makes contact with the body. 

I wonder if I can make the bridge float, and stay in tune.


----------



## Tone Chaser (Mar 2, 2014)

While I am taking pictures, I will include the electronics. There are no pictures of original wiring for these guitars posted anywhere. I am not even sure that the wiring is 100% original.


----------



## Tone Chaser (Mar 2, 2014)

I am also quite certain that the original strap buttons have been robbed, and a set of Fender buttons have been installed.


----------



## Tone Chaser (Mar 2, 2014)

Grover’s would have been nicer.


----------



## Tone Chaser (Mar 2, 2014)

Maple cap thickness. Almost 3/4 inch.


----------



## Tone Chaser (Mar 2, 2014)




----------



## dmc69 (Jan 20, 2011)

VERY nice!


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Damn, I like that. Great condition too.


----------



## Ronbeast (Nov 11, 2008)

I’m not sure that wiring is 100% original, or if it is, those solder joints look like they’ve been tampered with.

This is nothing more than speculation on my part; I have no idea what the original wiring should look like. I just know that solder doesn’t look “factory fresh”.


----------



## EchoWD40 (Mar 16, 2007)

I have almost an identical crack on an old Fender body I have laying around. Two point trem as well. You would be correct to assume it is caused from a poor setup and a poor quality trem.


----------



## Tone Chaser (Mar 2, 2014)

Ronbeast said:


> I’m not sure that wiring is 100% original, or if it is, those solder joints look like they’ve been tampered with.
> 
> This is nothing more than speculation on my part; I have no idea what the original wiring should look like. I just know that solder doesn’t look “factory fresh”.


Thanks for your opinion. My experience in wiring and soldering is poor, and my critical vision is compromised. My knowledge of the guitar is limited, but growing. I posted the pictures in hopes that someone out there might post an original wiring cavity. I think that my pickups are non original which might lend itself to your theory. From my search, I have the most detailed thread that can be found, at least by me.

This thread is not about look what I have, but rather, look what I tripped over, and is there anyone out there with knowledge or experience with these under the radar guitars. I welcome all views, comments, and hopefully it takes me to, or creates a mother load of information.


----------



## Tone Chaser (Mar 2, 2014)

TDeneka said:


> I have almost an identical crack on an old Fender body I have laying around. Two point trem as well. You would be correct to assume it is caused from a poor setup and a poor quality trem.


The trem was set up almost fully decked. I now have it floating. I need to remove strings, work the nut (it catches with a Gibson ping on three strings). A full cleaning, nut sauce lube, an extra spring or a Tremol-no device, is what likely needs to be done. I made a trem arm yesterday. The crack is near and along the glue joint. I can also see a slight, long crack in the finish between the maple cap and the mahogany through neck. The sustain this guitar now generates can be endless with the right amp and guitar settings.


----------



## Ronbeast (Nov 11, 2008)

Tone Chaser said:


> Thanks for your opinion. My experience in wiring and soldering is poor, and my critical vision is compromised. My knowledge of the guitar is limited, but growing. I posted the pictures in hopes that someone out there might post an original wiring cavity. I think that my pickups are non original which might lend itself to your theory. From my search, I have the most detailed thread that can be found, at least by me.
> 
> This thread is not about look what I have, but rather, look what I tripped over, and is there anyone out there with knowledge or experience with these under the radar guitars. I welcome all views, comments, and hopefully it takes me to, or creates a mother load of information.


I should have added this in my first post, but I really wasn’t putting the guitar down in any way; quite the opposite.

It has some bumps and bruises, and this and that, but man, where could you even find a maple cap like that these days? I mean, short of higher end and custom, you really don’t see that stuff anymore. 3/4” thick... my Godin is lucky to have 1/8”.

It sucks about the defective original bridge, but high quality replacements exist. 

Also, I really love Japanese instruments from around that time; my Ibanez sr800 bass was made in Japan in 1991.


----------



## Tone Chaser (Mar 2, 2014)

@Ronbeast, I read nothing negative in your post. The Spotlight guitar is what it is, and after 30 years of someone else owning it, dealing with it, I have accepted it for what it is. I am also thankful that they kept the guitar playable to what was likely the best of their abilities.

Also, I found this in a local Pawn shop, so you can only guess where this guitar has been, how this guitar has been treated or cared for. I wasn't in the market for another guitar, and was just killing a few minutes while waiting for my son. I had about 5 minutes to decide whether or not to buy, and knew absolutely nothing about this guitar or its' history. If I walked away, I was pretty sure that it would be gone by the time I came back for it. The stunning look, construction, neck feel, and unique case, were all I used to make a quick decision.

I have a deep love for Japanese guitars, as they were what I could afford and got accustom to. This guitar has a very nice American feel to the neck. It has a more rounded fingerboard, and not as flat as most Japanese guitars than I have experienced.


----------



## Tone Chaser (Mar 2, 2014)

While trying to refine the trem today, I popped a string. So I now got to take things apart to evaluate.

First surprise, was that I was correct about the pickups. They’re DiMarzio DP151 PAF Pro in both neck and bridge. That explains why I like them so far. Really ‘80’s, clean, chimey, Strat like when split, and drive just right when pushed.

Second surprise, was there is some serious heft to the block in the bridge. Time to disassemble, debur, clean up and lube contact points. The small crack in the cavity, near the block closed up with the tension removed. I will have to figure out how to address that.


----------



## BEACHBUM (Sep 21, 2010)

Speechless, all I can say is WOW!


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

I have never seen one of these before but man that's the coolest thing I've seen on this site for months. HNGD! Congratulations


----------



## Tone Chaser (Mar 2, 2014)

In my search for information on these Spotlight guitars, I came across someone on another forum who seemed to have a deep knowledge on the history.

He has Gibson Customer data sheets that state they were fully designed and assembled in Nashville USA. He also said in the US, the Trans Amber model with Curly Maple Top was in the store racks listed at $1649 USD, and the painted models for $1499. The case was an additional $175.

I also saw a Capnjim post on an Epiphone forum dated December 20,2015. He had a painted one that he was searching out a value for.


----------



## Frankiethedrill (Jul 28, 2019)

Hey Tone Chaser!! Do you still have this guitar? I also have one and I am trying to figure things out. I had the same style bridge as yours but the original one was removed for some reason and when I bought it, it had a modified 2 post bridge that was grinded around the post seating area. So I bought another 2 post bridge but it doesn't have the exact correct spacing. see pics.... so I measure the post spacing and it is 60mm... everything I find for bridges measure smaller 56mm or larger.


----------



## Tone Chaser (Mar 2, 2014)

@Frankiethedrill, greetings.

I still have the guitar. I prefer it to my Gibsons, as I am a Strat player first. There are no pictures.

The bridge is actually much nicer than I originally thought. It is seems to be quite similar in sizing to the kind of bridge you would find on a modern Standard Stratocaster, or Deluxe. The actual saddles appear to be lesser quality, and the bar is a larger diameter, with threading similar to lower line Strat copies.

I need to find my verniers for an accurate measurement, but a quick visual with a straight edge, it looks the same, anchor screw, to anchor screw.

I have mine set to float, but I believe it was originally designed to sit flush. The heavy block has a dampening pad stuck on it to seat softly against the body cavity.

Do you have the stock pickups?


----------



## Tone Chaser (Mar 2, 2014)

OK, found the verniers.

I get 59 mm for my posts on the Nouveau Spotlight.

I get 57 mm on my Jeff Beck Stratocaster.
















It is knife edged at the contact points of the bridge screw anchors.


----------



## Rollin Hand (Jul 12, 2012)

OK, that block has serious heft. Maybe check it with a magnet and see if it is steel? I am curious.

As for the crack, you can put it back under tension and wident he crack, then use a piece if thin plastic sheet to run some glue into the crack, and release the tension. Carefully dripping some thin superglue or Lee Valley Chair Doctor into the crack could work as well. 

Something like that could satisfy my PRS gas while being "different" quite nicely.


----------



## Mark Templeton (Oct 19, 2019)

Check this one out:

Gibson Nouveau Spotlight 1987 Amber Flamed Maple Gibson Nouveau Spotlight 1987 Amber Flamed Maple


----------



## Tone Chaser (Mar 2, 2014)

@Mark Templeton , that is really an interesting find. Thanks


----------



## Tone Chaser (Mar 2, 2014)

Looks like a little more info on the original Nouveau. Likely the guitar that Mark Templeton posted in the Reverb ad. I think it was sold the last time I checked.


----------

